# Dusk in Barbados.



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Was taken in September 2008 while on holiday in Barbados. If you haven't been, I suggest you damn well go sometime around then. September is the time when the sea is at it's warmest. It was paradise. These shots are straight from the camera and no post editing was used. Now play some cafe del mar and enjoy. 



















peace.


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow..They are awesome!!!...I have a week booked out there in july and Ive just got all exited again!! :lol:


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

lol, I have many more day shots of the beach if you would like to see? They are beautiful.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice pics mate and a lovely place. I've always fancied going there, perhaps in a few years as a special holiday.

Gary


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

Dahl said:


> lol, I have many more day shots of the beach if you would like to see? They are beautiful.


Well I would, I dont know abut every one else, where did you stay if you dont mind me asking...?


----------



## Marhy (Mar 22, 2009)

Very nice pics matey.:thumb:


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice. I was out in Januray for my 3rd visit. Lived on Malibu the whole time I was there. My favourite place in the world.

Met James Blunt in the airport with his g/f and found out he was doing a gig in the cricket stadium!


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

lego_man said:


> Well I would, I dont know abut every one else, where did you stay if you dont mind me asking...?


Ok, I stayed at Sandy bay beach club on the beautiful south coast. You could walk straight onto the beach, was amazing. The bar overlooked the beach also and you could watch the sunset as you had a drink. This shot was taken pretty much outside the hotel. Just make sure you visit 'Crane Beach', it's supposed to be the second best beach in the world. I only found out about it when I got home, was gutted. I think there are videos of it on youtube.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

you take some cracking photos well done. looks like paradise would love to go there


----------



## lego_man (Mar 29, 2007)

They are some real stunning photo's, cheers for the heads up about the beach, a few of my friends stayed at the Sandy Bay beach club last year if I remember correctly..They said it was amazing there too! :thumb:


----------



## Griffo (Apr 17, 2009)

very very nicemate. you take a good photo...are you on flickr?


----------



## Dahl (Mar 8, 2009)

Lego Man - Wow, they stayed there to. TBH, it's only a 3 start hotel, but the food was bloody great considering the money we paid. We made sure we did our research before booking though. I hope to go there again this year, but all depends on business. 

Gary-360 & Chris - Just get out and go!!! You won't regret it. Just make sure you fit in a jet-ski ride!!

Thanks for the comments guys on the photos, I just shoot what I see. No, I am not on Flickr as I don't really have the time. I am on facebook though if anyone wants to keep in contact over there. I have more photos in my albums. 

peace all.


----------



## MISTYRED (May 1, 2009)

Really good photos in this thread. Some nice scenes captured. Very nice.


----------

